# 97 Altima radiator fans draining battery



## jbradley (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a strange issues that I'm a little baffled by. I went into work at 8, the car was running fine on the drive. When I got to work I didn't notice anything strange. Came out at lunch (12:15) and found the car to be dead with no power to the alarm system (so I couldn't unlock the doors) When I finally got in and opened the hood, passenger side radiator fan was running (or trying too, battery was pretty dead). I also heard a clicking from the fan relay #3, after removing said relay, the drivers side fan started running and passenger turned off. I figured I'd just unhook the battery and go back to work, get a jump at the end of the day.

At 4, I got a jump and was able to start the car. Let the car run for 10 mins to charge, the radiator fans were both off the entire time (car didn't have time to warm up though only 30 degrees outside). As soon as I shut off the engine though, both fans came on full blast for 10 mins before I decided to just start the car, drive home, and unhook the battery. 

My initial thought was a stuck open relay (especially since it was clicking) however, if the relay was stuck open I thought it would be running while the car was running also. So now i'm not 100% certain what the problem is and before I go and spend 30$ per relay I'd see if anyone had a suggestion or help.


----------

